# NSW: Deep Creek, Valla



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

G'Day All

Just a quick report on the go. Staying up at Valla for a weeks camping with the kids. Got out for a fish yesterday arvo and it turned into a productive little session. The large Flatty and the Jew were released, I kept a couple of smaller Flattie for the table. All fish were caught on black and gold Squidgy Fish. 
Also met a chap named Phil, Hello if your reading, how did you fair?

Cheers

Ant


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Indiedog, It's a nice spot. The campsites are big.

The biggest went 73cm.

Ant


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

One of my favourite spots, been going to Valla Park since the year it opened.
Indie black and gold sqiudies in the past week have caught me 42cm whiting ,80cm jew,70cm jew and a bucketful of flatoness
coatsey1


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ant nice to read your fishing skill did not also take a holiday at Valla, and a nice result mate.


----------



## Phisher (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Camel 
Went looking for your report and it took a couple of days to get registered so I could make a reply. You really got me going when you caught that flathead on a plastic right in front of me on deep creek. I ended up catching a few and two on the day we met on the creek. Those plastics certainly beat puddle dunking with a bait. I am pretty keen to get a kayak now as I took the tinny down to Brunswick and only used it twice - but used a borrowed kayak just about every day for two weeks. 
Will post a pic of the jewfish tomorrow. 
Phil - phisher from deep creek


----------



## Phisher (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Ant 
Here is the Soapy I caught the day before I met you in Deep Creek. First jewfish from a kayak from the river in the background. Found a large alloy hook in the intestine. Really need to stop using these hooks - the ones that corrode will do no permanent damage as they rust away but the fate of this fish was not good - better that I caught it. 
Cheers 
Phil-Phisher


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Occulator said:


> Whats with the fish net stocking on your left leg Ant? :lol: :lol:


Ha, Thanks Occy, I never realised how fetching fishnet was on me till you pointed it out.



Phisher said:


> Hey Camel
> Went looking for your report and it took a couple of days to get registered so I could make a reply. You really got me going when you caught that flathead on a plastic right in front of me on deep creek. I ended up catching a few and two on the day we met on the creek. Those plastics certainly beat puddle dunking with a bait. I am pretty keen to get a kayak now as I took the tinny down to Brunswick and only used it twice - but used a borrowed kayak just about every day for two weeks.
> Will post a pic of the jewfish tomorrow.
> Phil - phisher from deep creek


Hey Phil, It was nice meeting you. Im glad your enjoying kayak fishing. My tinny has suffered the same fate since getting my first kayak. Its addictive. 
Nice little Jew. Not a bad way to open your kayak fishing account. Its surprising what that little river holds, especially since it was the tail end of the Holiday season. I noticed most of the guys at the caravan park were only interested in catching Mud Crabs. And didn't have too much of an idea about extracting a decent feed of fish. All the old boys there were complaining about it being fished out.

Regards
Anthony


----------



## Phisher (Jan 26, 2013)

Gday 
Just to let you know Ant - I ended up buying a couple of yaks - see post Brunswick River Revisited 
cheers Phil


----------

